# Google Now



## alxb577 (Dec 29, 2011)

What are some things that you think would make google now way better. For me personally I would like a way for it to always be open (at least while the screen is on) so I can use voice commands much more easily and I would also like it to be able to open apps, what do you guys think?


----------



## SKAVENG3R (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree, a setting like other personal assistant have like a key word that would open it the directly. I think that would be a step in a even better direction. It should also have the option to turn voice activation off.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Doesn't belong in development section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

